# Conformation Challenge



## BluMagic (Sep 23, 2007)

So we can just pick a photo and breed and critique it?


----------



## quixotesoxs (Jan 19, 2008)

Ok this is Peptoboonsmal, he is one of the top sires of cutting horses. I love him


----------



## quixotesoxs (Jan 19, 2008)

oops i put his name! sorry and he is number 1


----------



## Harlee rides horses (Jan 13, 2008)

He's gorgeous. It's rather hard to tell from those pictures since they aren't side on. But I would say he is just a hair cow-hocked. But that is just how it seems by these pictures.


----------



## quixotesoxs (Jan 19, 2008)

Horse #2 tb mare I liked her...


----------



## Harlee rides horses (Jan 13, 2008)

Her back dips down a wee bit too much. Also her throat latch is rather large.


----------



## quixotesoxs (Jan 19, 2008)

ok yeah i didn't notice her throat latch until you said that, and her back does dip a bit. She's still a looker though, for a tb (no offence I usually don't like tbs! but I have ridden some good ones)


----------



## AKPaintLover (May 26, 2007)

Good picks quixotesoxs! I love them both. 

Good eye Harlee. Do we agree that #1 is cowhocked? one picture looks more so than the other. 

Lets keep looking for perfect


----------



## tim (Dec 31, 2007)

I've posted this before. Anyone looking at a quarter horse needs to get this image burned into their mind permanently. 

You can not fault this animal. It's not even real. Just a painting. But it's the official breed standard. 

If your horse looks like this, you have nothing to worry about.

I think this one is darn close...


----------



## BluMagic (Sep 23, 2007)

I think this guy is pretty. He's famous! lol  












Sorry I don't really get this at all. :roll:


----------



## Cheval (Jan 1, 2008)

Warmblood Stallion.

Sorry, I couldn't find anything. I just looked something up on google, and used it.


----------



## AKPaintLover (May 26, 2007)

Here are a couple of possibles:

#6 
Appaloosa Stallion










#7
Quarter Horse


----------



## AKPaintLover (May 26, 2007)

#3 - hard to critique from photo. Very nice though!

#4 - He is famous  I was going to ad him, but the photo I found had his name. I think his throat-latch is quite thick.

#5 (warmblood) - He has quite long pasterns. He is still very handsome though.


----------



## quixotesoxs (Jan 19, 2008)

#3-slightly thick throatlatch
#4-Maybe slightly downhill???
#5-looong pasterns. Otherwise near perfect.
#6-Gorgeous! His rump isn't as rounded as I would like, and maybe he has small feet, although it is hard to tell from this pic.
#7-Not as impressed. Short necked, small head, slightly downhill. 

Ok I have a mare who has awesome conformation, if I can I will put some pics on today!


----------



## HorsesAreForever (Nov 9, 2007)

#8 My Horse Shes a 5 yr old Morgan


----------



## quixotesoxs (Jan 19, 2008)

#8-Her withers are slightly higher than her rump. I don't like her hip, it's very small. She is a cutie though.


----------



## HorsesAreForever (Nov 9, 2007)

i noticed her hip was small and i think thats her mane thats sticking up 
she still has growing to do lol shes 15.2 now still growing


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

#9









I saw this picture and just fell in love with him.

His name is Corrado USA
Stats:
born: 1993
height: 16.2hh
Imported Grey Holsteiner Stallion

He does Dressage and Jumping


----------



## quixotesoxs (Jan 19, 2008)

#9-WOW! I'm going to be very anal and pick him apart just so I can find a fault. His withers might be ever-so-slightly higher than his rump. And his throatlatch is a tad thick.


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

I did notice his throatlatch, but thought it might be a characteristic of the breed, as I've never seen one in person and i believe that was the first picture i saw of a horse like that.

I didn't really notice his withers tho.

Trying to draw a straight imaginary line with a mouse, is next to impossible for me.


----------



## quixotesoxs (Jan 19, 2008)

I may be imagining the withers, but his throatlatch is rather large. I'm not familiar with the breed, though.


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

I'm going to do a bit of research and see if i can find anything about their throat latch


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

From the looks of it, Holsteiners that are either imported and from Germany, have the thicker throat latches, and horses that are in the US ( like they were born here from an american mom) seem to have a thinner throat latch, but i could be wrong. 
There's not a lot of information on that.


----------



## brittx6x6 (Mar 4, 2007)

#10








6 year old 
15.1
Quarter Horse 
Mare

#11
http://ushja.equine.com/Horses/ad_d...h_id=68f3f717-165f-4625-a8fe-86782cd698af&p=6
***won't let me copy the pic***

#12








Gypsy Vanner
7 years old
Mare


Thats all I have for now...I will do some more searching when I am done with Homework


----------



## Kyani (Apr 30, 2007)

Ooo! This looks like fun!

My two cents:
I get the impression (I may be wrong) that a finer throatlatch is more of an American concern than a European one, if you know what I mean. I never hear people complaining horses' throatlatches are too thick here or in Europe, whereas people from the US I speak to always have this concern, and have practices such as 'neck-sweating' I'd never even heard of before.
Likewise Europeans/Brits mainly often like a larger, straigher-profiled head - it's even desired in some breed/type standards. There seems to be a big demand for fine, often slightly dished profiles in the US.


I've got some pictures of my 'ideal' conformation. They're a bit different to the rest of you guys! :lol: 
I trawled the web for mountain and moorland champion pics...so much choice! It was really hard to choose my favourites so I'm sorry if there are too many.
We're on number 13, right?

#13








Welsh pony stallion, Rotherwood Casino Royale, British champion

#14








Welsh gelding, not 100% on which section but he's pretty nice. He's given as a breed standard illustration in a lot of places.

#15








Misty Mountain Brynmor, welsh cob stallion. 
I love this guy. Plus he has colour. And look at him MOVE: http://www.wowelsh.com/bryn.htm

#16








Welsh cob stallion, Solstice Blaque Knight. I only found this guy today, but I quite like him. Not QUITE as nice as Bryn, though.

#17








Didn't get a straight on side shot of this guy, but he's connemara stallion. He won champion mountain and moorland at this year's London International Horse Show (Olympia).

Sorry there are so many! I'm terrible when it comes to photos...


----------



## AKPaintLover (May 26, 2007)

Nice picks! I am having a hard time finding faults on some of these guys....others may see more. 

#10 - hard to tell from picture size, but maybe a little back at the knee? neck a little short? Please disagree if you guys think I am wrong. 

#11 - very nice! Something looks funny about her crest, but I think it might just be her mane.

#12 - A little butt high?

#13 - nice! can't find anything. Anyone else?

#14 - It might be the photo, but there is no definition at the tie in of his neck and chest - they sort of blend together, and his chest looks quite flat (if that makes sense)

#15 - I know he is a stallion, but his neck is quite thick. Also, his pasterns look a bit on the long side. Is he toed out in the photo a bit on the front right?

#16 - I don't have the eye to see faults here  anyone else? 

#17 - hard to tell from photo, but again his neck and tie in is a bit on the thick side. Could be the breed? Is he toed out in back just a bit, or is that the photo?

Whew! This is fun


----------



## quixotesoxs (Jan 19, 2008)

#10-Theres something about her knees, I think she is a bit under at the knee. 

#11-Downhill build, small hip. Nice neck though!

#12-Very small hip for her body, and short neck. 

#13-GORGEOUS!!!!! Can't see anything AT ALL! He's very close to ideal! I love welshes, too.

#14-A bit pigeon chested, otherwise very nice.

#15-Maybe a bit downhill, his neck's a bit short and thick for my taste.

#16-Not a fan of his hip, and his neck is rather thick and short. 

#17-Hard to critique, very nice from what I see, though.

Very nice picks! This is very fun! :lol:


----------



## SNelson (Feb 21, 2008)

Oh my goodness--you guys are good! I know a good looking balanced horse when I see one--but I can't tell you what is wrong when there is!! GOOD JOB


----------



## AKPaintLover (May 26, 2007)

So far, #13 is the only one that has not been challenged!


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

I'm not challenging #13, but i don't really like his back how it like swoops in. But it's not like anything bad, just my personal taste.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Just a note for Warmbloods:

Many people actually look for a horse that has withers slightly higher than the hindquarters, as they are built uphill and can easily get off their forehand


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Here are my entries:

#18:








2002 Dutch Warmblood Mare

#19








1995 Dutch Warmblood Stallion, 16.3hh


----------



## AKPaintLover (May 26, 2007)

#18 and #19 look pretty nice! I have looked back at them several time to try to find a fault that I could comment on. 

#19 - pasterns are a tad long maybe? And, his hooves look weird to me, but I am sure that is just the farriers style.


----------



## Kyani (Apr 30, 2007)

#18
VERY nice. There's something I don't like about her stifle/gaskin though. It looks long and weak. Could be lack of muscling - she doesn't look unfit but her legs look very slender in comparison to the rest of her. Then again, she's only a babe in the pic and not in work yet. I'd love to see her now she's all grown up.

#19
The way they tilt pictures to make a horse look more uphill makes me suspicious. He doesn't LOOK downhill, but then again why do it? It makes the horse look worse, not better. Arrgh. /rant
His pasterns do look EVER so slightly long/weak. Not as major thing. Shoulder could be better, but overall he's gorgeous.


----------



## AlmostFamous (Jan 16, 2008)

20- Gayfields Miss Lydia Pinkham-section b mare








shes the blood bay
21-Kentchurch Chime-welsh cob stalion








22-Carolinas red fox-section b welsh stallion


----------



## arastangrider (Jan 5, 2008)

http://images16.fotki.com/v3/photos/9/9890/114968/24026262MBzjoeEaup_ph-vi.jpg 
http://images19.fotki.com/v19/photos/9/9890/114968/Khemosabi7-vi.jpg http://images19.fotki.com/v18/photos/9/9890/114968/Khemosabi3eAmerigo-vi.jpg 
http://images19.fotki.com/v19/photos/9/9890/114968/Khemosabi5-vi.jpg


----------



## AKPaintLover (May 26, 2007)

Okay, I am by far not a conformation expert, so others feel free to jump in with critiques  

The new pics are all Fabulous!

#20 - the photo is pretty small, she is really pretty! No faults are popping out at me. Others have a stab at her. 

#21 - I know he is a stallion, and it might be his breed, but his neck is SOOO thick right near the tie in to his chest. 

#22 - I don't know if it is shading or something, but he looks really disproportionately thin at the flank area.

#23 - (posted by arastrangrider) Gorgeous!! I am not sure of the breed standards for Arabs, but the croup/rump area is supposed to look like that right? I cannot see anything wrong with that beauty  I love looking at Arabs.


----------

